# Downloading Strava files to gps



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

If I want to use somebody else's file for a ride (I will be in Santa Barbara this Thursday/Friday and want to ride Little Pine), how do I turn a Strava file into a GPX?

If you can do it, here is the link. Strava Segment | Little Pine Loop

Am I missing the download to device button or does it not exist in Strava?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Gotta pay up for that feature. I am glad that GC has begun keeping track of PR's because it really bugs me when some company thinks it's okay to charge other people for the gps data that I choose to put online. My whole reason to put it online in the first place is to share.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Found a solution. This website is a translator. Just find the link and drop it into the box. It will create a GPX file for you.

Strava Export - Download GPX and TCX Files From Strava


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

If you just want someone's segment time (as opposed to the entire ride), you also can load it directly on the device from raceshape.com


----------

